# UPDATE-Adopted! Max, Beaut. Male Golden Retriever, Holton, Kansas



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of...760179614133/1345321145524692/?type=3&theater

This boy is beautiful. Hoping someone adopts him from this Humane Society!
Max” .. ID# D1348

Golden Retriever.. Adult Male .. approx. 7 years old

Spayed/Neutered .. UTD on shots

Max is a purebred Golden Retriever. He weighs 84lbs and appears to be around seven years old. He is an owner surrender because his owner moved to assistant living. Although Max has been an outside dog in a fenced yard his entire life, he is well socialized and seems to have good house manners. He is heartworm negative and has current vax. He is scheduled to be neutered on 12/30. 

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Heart of Jackson Humane Society Inc. 
P O Box 126, 414 E. 8th Street 
Holton, KS 66436 
Phone: 785-364-5156
Email: [email protected] 

Hours of Operation:
Monday to Saturday 1pm to 4pm (closed some holidays). We are available at other times by calling for an appointment. 

Adopting a friend
Max’s adoption fee is $195. An additional $20 for Avid microchip.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a sweet boy. Most of the time ... at least at the North Tx HS, they don't spay or neuter unless they have a group that is going to pull them. Keep your fingers crossed, he's a lovely dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Update on FB said he was going to an approved adopter. 

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of...760179614133/1345321145524692/?type=3&theater



> They just called me back and am happy to say (for Max that is) that there is an approved adoption for Him. He is going to a forever home but unfortunately, it is not my home


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so happy to see that! I saw that FB post originally


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

He reminds me of our golden we rescued here in Wichita, KS.

He is a male named MACK, large golden (currently 90lbs), was an owner surrender, beautiful dark golden coat, friendly and best golden!

Ours was 4 when we rescued him and is just about to turn 10!

Congrats MAX on the adoption.


----------

